
A Common Gotcha with Asynchronous GPU Computing with Clojure - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Common-Gotcha-Asynchronous-GPU-CUDA-Computing-Clojure?src=hn
======
dragandj
Uses
[https://uncomplicate.org/clojurecuda](https://uncomplicate.org/clojurecuda)
but the text relates to CUDA in general whether used from C++ or from a
Python, Java, Clojure wrapper...

